# San Diego wheelbuilders?



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

LBS or independent builder any recommendations?

Thanks.



(Double posted in wheels and tires)


----------



## ifouiripilay (Apr 9, 2007)

i heard adams ave bike shop does a good job and their cool peeps. there's also a shop off the i5 near just north of bicycle warehouse on the same road that i see from the hwy. don't know anything about it but have been meaning to go there. i got my mt bike front wheel mavic w/chris king hub at performance in kearny mesa by a guy my friend knew and had no problems and so far have been bomp proof.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Adams Ave is good*

also Ron @ Rose Canyon
Ernesto (can't remember last name) who I think works at Kearny Mesa Performance


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Dan Brock?*

Dan Brock (I think that's his name) built me up a nice set of wheels when he was at the UCSD bike shop. He's now at B&L in Solana Beach.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

*B & L Solana Beach*

Hit up Paul at B & L in Solana Beach. Guy is a wheel guru and has built me several pairs over the years. All have held up great and has advised me on best spoke/rim recommendation depending on wheels application. 

If you go to them, tell them Javier from DeWalt recommended them.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Javier-
Do you ride with Donny and those guys down in Bonita?


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

wheel builders in SD.
Ron..Rose canyon near I 5 go to in and out burger then access road(wheelsmith)
California Bicycle in La Jolla , older guy built me two mavics/campy great job
Roger @ bernie's bike in OB if he not too busy


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't have anything new to offer, but I will second a few of the names already mentioned. Ron at Rose Canyon Cycles / Blacksmith Bicycle Wheels is amazing. He knows more about wheels than anyone I've ever met and builds a top-notch product. He takes the time to figure out what you're trying to accomplish and presents you with your best options. Once you decide, he builds a beautiful set of wheels that will last a very long time. Honestly, the shop doesn't look like much, but it's well worth the visit.

The guys at B&L in Solana Beach are also excellent. They have a wheel guy as well (although I don't remember his name off the top of my head). Their work is also top rate and the wheels they build last a long time.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know if he's still around, but back in the late 80s there used to be a guy named Clark something who had a business called Mission Bay Wheel. He ran it out of his garage, and he did great work at very reasonable prices. Google "Mission Bay Wheel", he might still be around.


----------

